# Fanpage sucht Hilfe bei Menu-darstellung :-O



## Kalma (18. Juni 2006)

Hey...


Wieder mal Fanpage Design...

Der Link zu der Page lautet:
http://www.dfmusik.de/chrisbrien/index.php

Ich habe Probleme beim Menu, welches direkt unter das Header-Bild kommen soll..
Wie würdet ihr das Menu darstellen?

Text-Menu (nur Schrift)
Bildchen Form (halt Bildchen als Menu)
Rollover-menu (Text und/oder Bildchen)

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen  


David


----------



## smileyml (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

du darfst aber doch ruhig auch was ausprobieren und nicht nur auf die Kreativität der anderen hoffen. Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten.
Mit den gegebenen Informationen würde ich ein reines Textmenu machen. Ob man dazu zusätzlich ein Rollover-Menu für Unterpunkte macht, muss man entscheiden wenn man weiß was man sonst noch macht bzw. wo man es hinmacht.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Carrear (19. Juni 2006)

Was ist das denn für ein Musiker? Wieviele Links wirst du im Menü haben müssen Also mit den 2 Infos könnte ich ne Menge anfangen und dir bestimmt nen bissl weiterhelfen.


----------



## Kalma (20. Juni 2006)

Also ok..

Musiker: Drummer: er spielt mit 10-Pedalen
                             -- Solo und auch Bands

Menu-punkte: Ich  hatte an folgende gedacht:
                    Home, News, Bio, Media, Merch, Links, Drum-Talk, Guestbook, Contact

Bis dann
David


----------

